# Board Waist Width



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

Looking at getting a new park board this year ... I wear a size 10.5 boot and I realize that it depends on the type of boot - but it seems from a a popular stance calculator (Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator)that I need a width of 252.

But this puts me out of the range of getting a size 156 on pretty much all boards I have shopped. Wondering how much over-hang from you boot you can get away with.

I board in the Northeast .. Ice Coast.....

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Starrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking at getting a new park board this year ... I wear a size 10.5 boot and I realize that it depends on the type of boot - but it seems from a a popular stance calculator (Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator)that I need a width of 252.
> 
> ...


I wear 10.5 too and ride 154-156's without any issues.. my riders choice 154.5 has a waist width of 24.8


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

It's hard to go by numbers alone. It depends on boot, binding, stance, angle etc... I wear an 11 and ride regular boards entirely, nothing wide. If you want to go by numbers I have rode down to 242 waist on the size 11 Northwaves with 390's, Republics, Arena's, Targa's etc... It all depends on the setup, proper centering, toe ramp etc...

10.5....Ride duck with at least +-12..just make sure you are not in a moonboot with a mondo binding and you'll be fine!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

You could try some riser plates, but it will put your center of gravity higher up. There are a lot of bindings with adjustable toe/heel ramps so that you can cant your protruding heel and toes upwards. A forward stance is easy to get higher binding angles so that your feet don't stick out too much. And if you're taller you can obviously widen your stance, rule of thumb 1" wider than the width of your shoulders. They're hard to find, but some boards come in mid-wide.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

also some bindings sit higher than others


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear 10.5 boots on a standard 158 board, a 156 wouldnt be a problem as long as your boots have a decent profile.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get a CAPiTA Stairmaster Wide 125 if you're really worried about it. Good size for weights ranging from 135-170ish.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There are a billion 156's with waist widths in that range.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

I have size 11 DCs and haven't had any problems with 248 waist width boards so far (23in wide stance, +15, -15 angles) You can get away with it-


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

This is great info ... I appreciate all the feedback and feel much better in knowing that so many others have weighed out the options.

Thank you all very much ... I am looking very forward to this season ... and sliding into a smaller board.

If this sounds snowboarding crazy --- I went on a diet so that I could go down in board size ... dropped 10 pounds in the offseason -- it also helps health wise to drop some pounds as well....:laugh:


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Starrin said:


> This is great info ... I appreciate all the feedback and feel much better in knowing that so many others have weighed out the options.
> 
> Thank you all very much ... I am looking very forward to this season ... and sliding into a smaller board.
> 
> If this sounds snowboarding crazy --- I went on a diet so that I could go down in board size ... dropped 10 pounds in the offseason -- it also helps health wise to drop some pounds as well....:laugh:


Well, if nothing else, it should be easier to get airborne :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if i have size 14 boots, do you think a 265mm waist width would be good?


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

mr_____awesome said:


> Does anyone know if i have size 14 boots, do you think a 165mm waist width would be good?


I think you might have your numbers mixed up? Generally snowboard waist widths are somewhere between 24-27cm = 240-270mm. Maybe you're reading the wrong thing or are you looking at some sort of alpine / racer board?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> Does anyone know if i have size 14 boots, do you think a 165mm waist width would be good?


Yeah, that's not right.

I wear an ~11.5 size boot - and I need a *minimum* of a 260mm waist width. Most boards I ride have around 265mm. I always need a wide board as well, as will you.

But I usually ride powder / natural terrain


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

BiG NicK said:


> I think you might have your numbers mixed up? Generally snowboard waist widths are somewhere between 24-27cm = 240-270mm. Maybe you're reading the wrong thing or are you looking at some sort of alpine / racer board?


Sorry i mean 265, not 165


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

WasatchMan said:


> Yeah, that's not right.
> 
> I wear an ~11.5 size boot - and I need a *minimum* of a 260mm waist width. Most boards I ride have around 265mm. I always need a wide board as well, as will you.
> 
> But I usually ride powder / natural terrain


it was a typo, i mean 265


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

I am size 11 and I ride a 151. No probs.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> it was a typo, i mean 265


yup, that should be perfect. are you buying at a local shop? bring your boots and lay them on some boards to check your overhang.


----------

